# Byfield marine supply



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone know why byfield marine supply closed?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

yep. The marine industry is struggling. Most people are doing what repairs they can themselves because the economy is unstable and people are struggling. This in turn affects marine dealers, repair facilities, suppliers, etc. One thing I was having problems with was getting parts in a timely fashion because manufacturers were not stocking as much items. Byfield also was not stocking as much and I would have to get parts from somewhere that did have them. This way my customers would be taken care of. Because Byfield was a small local company, I think it had a big part in the decision to shut down. A lot of small business owners are feeling the effects of the economy and this time of year is bad for the marine industry. It seems that everyone is doing thier own repairs unless it takes a special tool or something they do not have because of the economy. Not saying that with the labor charges that repair facilities have doesn't play a part, but the same is in the auto industry. People are doing repairs themselves more because they do not have the disposable income as before and are also waiting until something breaks before doing anything. Trickle down affect.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

not sure why they closed, but their prices had been going up the last 3 or 4 years. i had to start buying at other places.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

he sold the business to a guy that gave him a good offer. plus the economy is bad...


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

if the shit keeps going like it has been, you will wonder what happened to 2/3 of all the small business in this country.

support all the local small business you can or they will be gone tomorrow.......


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I am a small business owner and I can tell you it's been tough this year. 

Support your LOCAL business owners. Stay away from the big box stores!!!!!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I had a feeling that they were heading that way. I have been buying from for probably 15 years. But it has been harder, and harder to get the things I needed. I was force to look elsewhere for some of the items needed. Especailly with Awl Grip paint. I ended up getting my paint at Carquest. Does anyone know Where Greg, Larry, and the other guys will be going? I hope for the best to all the employess._


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing. if anyone sees Greg or Larry give us an update. both were very helpful and good guys. did business with them for the last 10 or 11 years.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I hadn't heard that, but that's too bad. I used to love being able to order whatever I wanted in the am and have it delivered to the marina waiting by afternoon.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Fred ran a good company and it's sad they had to close...and the economy was only one aspect of why things went bad. They had a large portion of their business in SoMiss and Lousiana...Katrina folded a bunch of that.Ivan pounded a lot of it just prior, add in a struggling industry and economy...it was a perfect storm of bad things for a good company. Just another example of the reasons you should support local companies.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are a bona fide, licensed marine related business you can still order in the morning and have it delivered in the afternoon from Port Supply, the wholesale division of West Marine. Go to www.portsupply.com for particulars.

Port Supply has an operation out of the West store on Barrancas and a delivery truck.

Tom, I have stock in West Marine:toast


----------



## Jay's Discount Marine (Feb 29, 2008)

just last week, i had tried to call Byfield and there was no answer.

i was afraid they had closed up, also, because of all the same reasons

listed in the previous posts. i had been friends - by phone, mostly - 

with Greg, Larry, Fred and a few others there and i hope they're all getting along well. 



it's so sad to see the condition Escambia county is in.

for us folks that have worked in only one type of industry for a long time,

i hope it won't be difficult to find a new line of work real soon.



*i have lived here all my life and i hope i never even have to consider leaving.

it's beautiful here and has so much potential. Escambia county could be a 

shining example of what can be accomplished thru utilizing all the resources we have here.

i need to believe our community can grow and prosper. let's all hope and pray for the best!*


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Byfield was great one day order, we used them alot when we didn't have the part. This what happens to your local businesses when you rather buy online or go across the county line. If support your local dealers you will be buying everything online(love trying to return parts), having to drive a good ways to get your boats serviced(GAS prices), warranty done, or your look em in eye advice. I hate see us losing great people to this.:usaflag


----------

